# How to finish basement window



## sunshinewa (Feb 15, 2009)

I just put up drywall and 2x2 wood framing against the cement walls in my basement. what do I use to finish the windows and how do I it? Is there some type of finish or materials to make the windows look nice?  The windows were pre existing in the cement walls


----------



## jdougn (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Sunshinewa & weclome,

If you're talking about the wall space that returns back to the window, you might try either drywall or wood trim with casing flat on the main wall if there is space around the perimeter of the window for 1/2". 
hth, Doug


----------



## sunshinewa (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks, I think that is what I need to do. I will take my measurements to the hardware store and find those materials


----------



## handyguys (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea, I have done it both ways. If you are hiring out the drywall then just frame it up and have your drywall guys finish it in. Most recently I just used wood returns/jambs with the same trim on the face like on regular windows in house.

I have done a bunch of podcasts on the subject of basement finishing. May want to check them out at Basement Finishing Series

Good luck


----------

